# betta eating flakes?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Normally, I'd love to feed my betta pellets, and he'd love to eat them. However, since I got my guppy I've been feeding flakes for the most part since the guppy likes to grab the pellets from the top and spit them out on the bottom, and didn't seem able to eat the pellets. Mr Betta never seemed interested in the flakes until I got the guppy, but now he's so competitive, he hates letting the guppy eat, and does eat the flakes. (don't worry, they both get food)

I'm feeding high protein flakes, is this good for him/them, and is there anything I should do to make sure that Mr Betta doesn't have issues?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would soak them before feeding them.The structure of a bettas stomache makes them prone to bloat,so just watch for that.Otherwise if he eats them without issue,then go ahead and feed them.Spice it up by feeding frozen some too.


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I would soak them before feeding them.The structure of a bettas stomache makes them prone to bloat,so just watch for that.Otherwise if he eats them without issue,then go ahead and feed them.Spice it up by feeding frozen some too.


What Maj. said.


----------



## alpha_betta (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had similar issues with one of my bettas. I think the initial suggestion was a good one. My general rule with diet is, if that's what Betta wants(provided it's not unhealthy), that's what betta gets. My VT will eat virtually nothing but TetraMin Tropical Flakes and TetraFauna 'ReptoTreat' delica bloodworms(beats the hell outta me!). He even refuses all live, frozen and freezedried foods. Bettas are notoriously picky eaters.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I keep my Bettas in a 55G and two 20G tanks. They eat what everyone else eats in the tanks. Frozen Blood Worms are their favorite. Live Mosquito Larvae are one of their natural foods so I feed them when avalable.


----------

